# Alter der Rassen?



## Littletall (14. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

ich frage mich schon lange, wie das eigentlich mit dem Alter der Rassen ist. Da gibt es so viele widersprüchliche Meinungen dazu. Wie alt können Nacht/Blutelfen werden? Oder Draenei? Ich hab sogar mal gehört, dass Gnome um die 500 Jahre alt werden können (sofern sie sich nicht vorher in die Luft sprengen), aber nirgendwo gab es eine wirkliche Quelle, wo das angeblich erfahren wurde.

Auch interessiert mich das Wachstum vor allem der Elfenrassen. Wachsen Nachtelfen genausoschnell wie Menschenkinder oder lassen sie sich dafür mehrere Jahre Zeit (das denke ich nämlich schon).

Ich hab auf der WoW-Wiki nachgeschlagen, aber dort stand leider nichts über mögliche Alter der verschiedenen Rassen.

Hat da jemand eine Ahnung von oder irgendwo eine Quelle gefunden, wo diese Sache gelöst wird?


----------



## Mahrony (14. Dezember 2010)

Hmm...

Also Nachtelfen können einige Tausend Jahre alt werden, Trolle reichen wahrscheinlich nah an sie heran, aber so alt wie Nachtelfen werden sie wahrscheinlich auch nicht. Blutelfen können "nur" noch einige Hundert Jahre alt werden, Menschen halt so um die 100 Jahre, Worgen haben ca. die gleiche Lebensspanne wie menschen, Orcs werden mit Sicherheit ein gutes Stück älter als Menschen, ich schätz mal so um die Zweihundert Jahre, Gnomen und Zwerge könntest du recht haben mit ungefähr 500 Jahren und Dreanei... Velen ist ja schon einige Tausend Jahre alt, also geh ich mal davon aus dass Draenei eine ähnliche Lebensspanne wie Trolle haben. Goblins gehen zwar sicher früh in die Kiste, aber um die 150 Jahre trau ich denen zu. Tauren geb ich auch so um die 500 Jahre, sind ja eher ein gesetztes Volk. Und Untote... Ich geh mal davon aus dass Untote unsterblich sind, es sei den sie zerfallen irgendwann einmal zu Staub 

Bei den meisten Völkern hab ich auch nur spekuliert, gibt ja leider wenig Quellen die das erörtern.

Edit: Gehen wir mal davon aus dass die Völker die sehr alt werden auch langsam erwachsen werden. Hier klammer ich aber die Trolle mal aus, siehe das Nachwachsen von Körperteilen, die haben halt nen mörderisches Wachstum.


----------



## Littletall (14. Dezember 2010)

Wow, du meinst, Menschen könnten um die 100 werden? Ein bestätigtes Exemplar haben wir ja, nämlich Aegwynn, die hat ihr Leben aber magisch verlängert und konnte so um die 1000 Jahre alt werden.

Ich führ den Gedanken daheim fort. Obwohl es zehn vor fünf ist, ist mir entschieden zu viel los in meinem Büro.


----------



## Sabito (14. Dezember 2010)

@ Littletall
Ich glaube wir gehen von normalen Menschen aus oder einem geschätzten Durschnittsalter und dass das nicht bei 1000 Jahre liegen kann ist ja klar. Ich glaube ausserdem nicht, dass Megier die das Leben verlängern können, dass kostenlos für die normale Bevölkerung machen.

back 2 topic:
Ich schätze mal bei den Menschen ein Alter von 70-80, maximal 100 Jahre. Bei Nachtelfen 1000 und eventuell mehr, Blutelfen hingegen nur einige hundert Jahre. Orks und Trolle so 200 Jahre. Gnome und Zwerge 400-500 Jahre, Dreanei mehrere tausend Jahre. Worgen auch nur 70 bis maximal 100 jahre, weil es ja eigentlich auch nur Menschen sind. Goblins etwa 150 Jahre, es fehlen noch Tauren... hm... ich schätze mal 300. Bei den Untoten bin ich mir nicht sicher, eigentlich müssten die ja unsterblich sein, weil sie schon tot sind.
Gibt zwar keine Quelle dafür aber hoffe das wäre mal gut geschätzt.  

MfG
Sabito

Edit: Was das mit dem Wachsen angeht, alles was älter als ein Mensch wird dürfte eigentlich langsamer wachsen.


----------



## Aeiouz (14. Dezember 2010)

Nachtelfen werden mittlerweile nicht mehr so alt glaube was gehört zu haben von 700-800 Jahren.


----------



## Littletall (14. Dezember 2010)

So, ich bin endlich daheim. Ich geh bei Menschen nämlich auch von einem Durchschnittsalter von ca. 70 Jahren aus.

Bei Zwergen und Gnomen hat man ja den Hintergrund, dass sie früher mal Irdene bzw. aus Metall waren und nachdem sie sich schlafen gelegt hatten, sind sie ja zu Sterblichen geworden. Also klingt es recht plausibel, dass Zwerge und Gnome ein recht hohes Alter erreichen können.

Ich stelle mir die Frage, weil es im RP schon immer schnell zu Streitgesprächen kam, was die Altersobergrenze oder das Wachsen angeht. Vielleicht gibt es ja irgendwo eine Art inoffzielles Übereinkommen, wie das geregelt wird.


----------



## Mahrony (14. Dezember 2010)

Aeiouz schrieb:


> Nachtelfen werden mittlerweile nicht mehr so alt glaube was gehört zu haben von 700-800 Jahren.



Nachtelfen werden bedeutend älter. Ihre ursprüngliche Unsterblichkeit haben sie ja durch den Brunnen der Ewigkeit erhalten, aber durch die Weltenbäume haben sie ein extrem langes Leben, sind aber halt ortsgebunden. Nachtelfen, die sich entschlossen haben in der Scherbenwelt zu bleiben haben natürlich ein extrem verkürtztes Leben, da die Präsenz der Weltenbüme fehlt. Ok, Nordrassil ist stark verletzt von Archimondes Angriff, Vordrassil hat mehr Schaden angerichtet als Nutzen und wurde Zerstört, und Teldrassil ist verdorben. Trotzdem gewährt gerade Nordrassil, gesegnet von Alextrazsa, den Nachtelfen noch ein Quentchen ihrer einstigen Unsterblichkeit.

Zitat:

*"Hoch- und Blutelfen stammen beide von den Nachtelfen ab. Trotzdem sind die Beziehungen zwischen den drei Gruppen auf Grund ihrer gemeinsamen Vergangenheit und ihrer philosophischen Differenzen alles andere als eng. Besonders die Nachtelfen betrachten die Blut- und Hochelfen mit Misstrauen, Abscheu oder offener Feindseligkeit. Trotzdem haben Hoch- und Blutelfen einige Gemeinsamkeiten mit ihren Brüdern, den Nachtelfen. Alle drei Stämme haben ungewöhnlich scharfe Sinne und können selbst bei extrem schwachen Lichtverhältnissen noch klar sehen. In der Regel sind Elfen schlank, athletisch und graziös. Auch die langen, spitzen Ohren, die bei Nicht-Elfen entweder Bewunderung oder Häme auslösen, sind allen Elfen gemein. Eine weitere Gemeinsamkeit der Nacht-, Hoch- und Blutelfen hat sich erst vor kurzem ergeben. Die Nachtelfen haben am Ende des Dritten Krieges ihre Unsterblichkeit und einen Großteil ihrer Macht geopfert, so dass nun alle Elfen sterblich sind und eine vergleichbare Lebensdauer haben, die allerdings mehrere tausend Jahre umfassen kann."*

Quelle:Forscherliga

Edit: Ich weiß dass Teldrassil auch gesegnet wurde, jedoch treten jetzt neue Anzeichen von Verderbnis auf.


----------



## MoccaCafee (14. Dezember 2010)

Man muss berücksichtigen das Velen und co. über sehr starke magische Kräfte verfügen gepaart mit einem starken Geist und Willen


----------



## Freyen (14. Dezember 2010)

Nabend,

 ich kratz mal mein Wissen aus den Büchern zusammen (was eben so hängengeblieben ist ^^):

*Nachtelfen*: Wahren früher mal unsterblich, solange sie ihre Macht aus der Quelle der Ewigkeit speisten; verloren diese Unsterblichkeit jedoch, als der Quell vernichtet wurde (Krieg der Ahnen). Illidan Stormgrimm versuchte einen neuen Quell zu erschaffen, was allerdings von den Aspekten Alextrazsa, Ysera und Norzdormu verhindert wurde, indem sie den neuen Quell in einen Weltenbaum umwandelten (bzw. diesen darüber pflanzten). Dieser Weltenbaum (ob Nor- oder Teldrassil, ich bin Hordler man möge es mir verzeihen) gewährte ihnen wiederum unsterbliches Leben, bis er im Kampf mit Archimonde vernichtet wurde. 

 Seitdem sind die Nachtelfen, meines Wissens nach, sterblich und werden um die 5000 Jahre alt. 

*Blutelfen*: Ehemals Hochelfen und davor noch „Hochgeborene der Kel´dorei" (also Nachtelfen), sagten sich nach dem Krieg der Ahnen von den Nachtelfen los, da sie die Magie nicht aufgeben wollten. Sie verloren die von den Aspekten gewährte Unsterblichkeit und werden etwa 500 Jahre alt. Sie haben sich der Sonne (und dem Sonnenbrunnen = neuer Quell) zugewandt und ziehen ihre Energie aus diesem. 

*Menschen*: Na ja, Menschen eben. Die durchschnittliche Lebenserwartung eines Menschen liegt bei 70-80 Jahre, besonders alte Exemplare kratzen die 100 und magiebegabte, wie z.B. Aegwynn, die ihr Leben magisch verlängern, können auch mal gut 1000 Jahre alt werden, wenn sie sich nicht vorher in die Luft sprengen. 

*Orcs*: Ich kann mich an keinen Orc erinnern (außer Etrigg in „Weltenbeben), dessen Alter genannt wir (ok, Thrall flieht mit etwa 20 Jahren aus Durnholde). Wenn man allerdings die zeitlichen Abstände der Kriege berücksichtigt, müssten Orcs im Alter von etwa 60-70 Jahren ihr letztes Lebensdrittel beginnen, was mit einer Lebenserwartung von etwa 100 Jahren einher ginge. Da allerdings nirgendwo eine Zeitleiste o.ä. zu finden ist können es auch gut 150 Jahre sein. 

*Trolle*: Die gängige Theorie ist, dass die Nachtelfen von den Trollen abstammen (Allianzler mögen mich jetzt steinigen, aber ich verteidige diese Meinung ^^). Die NE gewannen ihre Unsterblichkeit jedoch erstmals aus dem Bund mit dem Quell der Ewigkeit, weswegen man davon ausgehen kann, dass die Trolle nicht von Natur aus unsterblich sind. Allerdings wird nirgendwo das Alter eines Trolls erwähnt, weswegen ich mal von einer Lebenserwartung zw. 100-200 Jahren ausgehe. 

*Tauren*: Die Tauren sind als Rasse schon mehr als 10.000 Jahre alt, genau wie die Furbolgs. Das exakte Alter eines Tauren wird jedoch wie bei den Trollen nie genannt. Soweit ich weiß, wird Cairne Bloodhoof jedoch schon als alter Taure bezeichnet, als er mit Thrall das Bündnis einging, daher schätze ich die durchschnittliche Lebenserwartung eines Tauren auf etwa 150-250 Jahre. 

*Untote*: Da kann man nicht wirklich von Lebenserwartung sprechen. Entweder sprengen sie sich selbst in die Luft, oder werden auf andere Weise vom Geißelfluch befreit, was ihnen zur ewigen Ruhe verhilft. Geschieht nichts von diesem, werden sie wohl „untötbar" sein (unsterblich weigere ich mich in diesem Sinne zu verwenden). 

*Zwerge*: Irgendeine Zelle meines Gehirn meint gelesen zu haben, dass sie etwa 500 Jahre auf dem Buckel tragen können. Sollte ich ne Quelle finden poste ich diese noch. 

*Gnome*: k. A.

*Draenei*: Unsterblich, soweit ich weiß, oder zumindest scheint es einem sterblichen Menschen so. Velen, Archimonde und Kil´Jeden waren seit Urzeiten Anführer ihres Volkes. Es wird nirgendwo erwähnt, dass sie dafür besondere Kräfte anzapfen müssten, was dafür spricht, dass auch normale Draenei „unsterblich" sind. (Unsterblich kann allerdings auch missgedeutet werden, wenn ein Mensch z.B. einem Wesen begegnet, dass über 5000 Jahre alt werden kann, wird er dieses wohl für „unsterblich" halten.)

*Worgen*: Wie Menschen ca. 70-100 Jahre. Der Fluch sollte ihre Lebenserwartung nicht beeinflussen. 

*Goblins*: k. A. 

(man entschuldige übersehene Rechtschreibfehler ^^")


----------



## Yhikly (14. Dezember 2010)

Im Aldor Wiki steht das:


--------> http://diealdor.wikia.com/wiki/Volkstabellen


----------



## Schiimon (14. Dezember 2010)

Gut scheinst du nicht gesucht zu haben:
eine halbe Minute Recherche 
Übrigens die "neue" Version von WoW-Wiki


----------



## Littletall (15. Dezember 2010)

Schiimon schrieb:


> Gut scheinst du nicht gesucht zu haben:
> eine halbe Minute Recherche
> Übrigens die "neue" Version von WoW-Wiki



Ich musste mit der Arbeit anfangen, aber mir ging das Thema einfach nicht aus dem Kopf ^^ Danke für diese Tabelle, jetzt fühl ich mich nicht mehr so unsicher.

Vor allem das Alter der Blutelfen hat mich interessiert, da ich selber einen in RP spiele (ab und an) und immer dachte, hm, der müsste wohl so um die 60-70 sein, da er in Menschenjahren 17 wäre...

Das hat mir die Tabelle jetzt bestätigt ^^

Weiß denn niemand was über das Alter von Draenei?


----------



## Shelung (8. Juli 2011)

Außer bei den Menschen gibt es ja keine grenzen seitens Blizzard.

Ich möchte mich für die Trolle einsetzen.  Empfehle jeden sich einfach mal mit der story von ihnen auseinander zu setzen 


Ich finde gute 200 Jahre+ sollten es sein weil:

1) Sie sind wahrscheinlich vorgänger der Nachtelfen sie waren immerhin mit den alten göttern und ihren dienern eins der ersten Völker auf azeroth *sie waren vor den titanen da* 
2) Sie haben eine extreme Regeneration sofern sie sich nicht gegen die loa auflehnen. *götter...*
    Trolle können Gliedmaßen also arme oder Beine komplett nachwachsen lassen und in seltenen fällen Lebenswichtige Organe!
    Sie sind auch extrem resistent gegen Gifte und nutzen sie teilweise als Aufputschmittel...


3) Da sie schon immer mit den Göttern zu tun hatten denke ich das diese einige Trolle bestimmt stark beeinflusst haben.

Das reicht erstmal. Ich denke aber nicht einige Tausend jahre aber unter Umständen könnten bestimmt manche Voodoo hexer *durch hilfe eines gottes* ziemlich lange leben. 

Mein Troll sollte in diesem falle gute 120 +- Jahre hinter sich haben und noch etwa selbiges oder mehr erwarten.

---------------------------
Zu den Orc muss ich auch noch etwas sagen:

Ich denke bevor sie Dämonen blut tranken hatten sie eine relativ normale Lebensdauer aber da Dämonen teilweise unsterblich sind *auser man tötet sie^^*
Könnten sie bestimmt auch Jahre danach noch ein paar Jahre älter werden. 

------------------

Tauren würde ich auch auf 150+ schätzen dafür spricht ihre Größe und ihre ruhige art.

Ich weis nicht ob sich Tauren und trolle kannten aber die Trolle hatten ja mal riesige Städte und hoch entwickelte Kulturen bis naja .... elfen und magie...

Aber sie haben sich nicht weit ausgebreitet könnte sein das nur vereinzelt Trolle auf Tauren getroffen sind und da Tauren in der regel ein zurückhaltendes und friedliches volk sind wird bestimmt auch kein Troll böse geworden sein.

----------

Freyen hat es gut aufgelistet


----------



## Problembeere (6. September 2011)

Tauren und Trolle dürften sich ziemlich sicher zwischen Tausend Nadeln (Zugwindspitze) und Tanaris (Zul'Farrak) mal über den Weg gelaufen sein. Hat aber nix mit der Lebensspanne zu tun, also 'troll' ich mich mal wieder. (Heehee. Wortwitz.)


----------



## Doomlordsoul (19. Juli 2013)

Shelung schrieb:


> Außer bei den Menschen gibt es ja keine grenzen seitens Blizzard.
> 
> Ich möchte mich für die Trolle einsetzen.  Empfehle jeden sich einfach mal mit der story von ihnen auseinander zu setzen
> 
> ...




Naja es gibt schon grenzen... 

Quellen:

The Chill of Death, Gretchen Dedmar
A Gnome's Respite
Arator the Redeemer
Sylvanas Windrunner, Edge of Night, pg. 3
World of Warcraft: The Comic
Quest: Tortolla Speaks
Rise of the Horde, Seiten 1 - 18
Rise of the Horde, Seiten 1 - 18 (Archimonde and Kil'jaeden)
The Long vigil and the children of Cenarius' involvement. Remulos was apparently alive at the time of his brother Zaetar's death by the Centaur, which was thousands of years ago.
Warcraft III: The Frozen Throne manual, Seite 17
World of Warcraft: The Roleplaying Game, Seite 174
Horde Player's Guide, Seite 152
Warcraft: The Roleplaying Game, Seite 48
Alliance Player's Guide, Seite 11
Warcraft: The Roleplaying Game, Seite 49
Horde Player's Guide, Seite 9
Warcraft: The Roleplaying Game, Seite 42
Dark Factions, Seite 197
Warcraft: The Roleplaying Game, Seite 44
Warcraft: The Roleplaying Game, Seite 51
Lands of Mystery, Seite 183
Monster Guide, Seite 111
Dark Factions, Seite 24
Warcraft: The Roleplaying Game, Seite 53

Das zum beispiel sind alle Quellen zur alters Übersicht die glaub und Vertrauens würdig sind.

Zurück zu den Trollen sie werden Normal nur um die 79 Jahre alt +- ein paar Jahre mit den Nachwachsen von Gliedmassen ist nicht wahr schau dir mal bitte den Patch Trailer von Zul'Aman an der Troll Häuptling hat sich selber sein Arm abgerissen und der ist nie Nachgewachsen... und nun ein Zitat der Trolle /witz
"Das Gerücht das Troll Gliedmass'n Größer nachwachs'n stimmt nicht... *enttäuscht flüster* Ich hab's ausprobiert..."

Doch sie können unsterblich werden indem sie sich die Götter Huldig machen dafür ist es aber nötig wirklich jeden Gott auf seiner Seite zu haben und das von Jeden Stamm da jeder andere Götter hat.

---------------------------------------------------

Zu den Orks ich glaub das Dämonen Blut hat da keine einwirken besonders da das Dämonen Blut nur Temporär wirkt und zu den Dämonen die sind unsterblich selbst wenn man sie tötet kommen sie wieder sie werden durch den Nether geschickt und erscheinen bei ihren Sammel Punkt die einzige Möglichkeit einen Dämon zu töten ist ihn mit Dämonischer Energie zu töten das heißt Fel und Ley Magie wenn sie stark ist und von Dämonischen Waffen.

----------------------------------------------------

Das mit den Tauren ist wahr sie werden bis zu 150 Jahre alt


----------

